

Being a startup's first product designer - dko
http://blog.kicksend.com/being-a-startups-first-product-designer/

======
patrickambron
I'd honestly argue that this is the most important role in the company. As a
startup--your company _is_ your product and for or all intents and purposes
the product design _is_ the product. Yes, it needs to be supported by a
strong, scalable, flexible foundation, but from a user standpoint--design is
everything. It will make or break you.

~~~
Zenst
Exactly, if anything if you are the initial product designer for a startup
then in many respects you are that startup.

------
rpicard
Very interesting article!

Just FYI: In the top left corner of the iPhone screen on the giveaway page [1]
I see, "Receivd." Is this a typo?

[1] <http://kicksend.com/iphone_giveaway>

EDIT: Nevermind - I saw "Receivd, Inc." in the footer.

